# Stihl fs55 clutch drum play



## Shailesh (Oct 10, 2017)

I have a fs55 and the clutch drum is making noise when I'm half throttle. I saw a YouTube video where the clutch drum play that i have was posted and in the comments they said that it was normal play. It was not like this before. Will replacing the clutch drum resolve the problem?


----------

